# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Avatars, Spatial Systems, Inc., AR/VR, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Spatial Systems, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Spatial - Collaborate with lifelike avatars in VR/AR/Web

May 12, 2020




> Spatial is a AR/VR version of Zoom meets Slack.  Lifelike 3D avatars make you feel like you're sitting next to each other, collaborating in virtual project rooms full of images, videos and 3d models. Join from Oculus Quest, HoloLens, MagicLeap or the web.


producthunt.com/posts/spatial-3

----------


## Airicist

Article "Zoom, but in VR: Why Spatial's free meeting app feels like a leap forward"
The new app, launching on Oculus Quest, is the virtual meeting room I needed.

by Scott Stein 
May 13, 2020

----------

